# on reboot "windows resuming" but black screen



## skinnypuppy23 (Sep 14, 2009)

on my other computer, a DELL Inspiron 620, I was trying to install the cd software for a wireless network adapter. I got an error so it said to unplug the wireless adapter, remove the CD and reboot and try again. After I rebooted, it quickly shows a screen with 4 swirling balls and says "windows resuming", then that flashes off and the screen goes black and stays black. An hour prior to this my computer was working completely fine, I don't know what could have caused this issue! Hopefully you can help me. Also, it is running Windows 7, and I can't seem to find the disk, I'm not sure it actually came with one when I bought it from Dell?


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi skinnypuppy23, :wave:

Try this workaround...

Turn off the Computer > restart the PC continually tapping the *F8* Key > this will bring up a screen with various options; such as, *Safe Mode*; *Last Known good Configuration*, and others.
Select *Last known Good Configuration*; then, allow the computer to reboot.
Upon reboot, all should be 'normal'.
Post back with the results.

Kind Regards,


----------



## skinnypuppy23 (Sep 14, 2009)

nothing happened upon continuously pressing F8. I know the boot screen or whatever is supposed to come up but all I got was the resuming windows logo and then black screen.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello again skinnypuppy23,

You need to be tapping the *F8* Key as soon as you turn the PC on.
If the Windows® Logo, or Resuming Windows® appears, you were not quick enough.
Give it another try and post back with the details.

Kind Regards,


----------



## skinnypuppy23 (Sep 14, 2009)

I was tapping it before I turned it on. I just rebooted it again tapping F8 like crazy before i even pushed the power button and it loads the dell screen real quick that says press F2 (or F5 it was quick couldn't read for sure) or F12, then goes to the resuming windows with the swirling balls. F8 does nothing in my case.


----------



## skinnypuppy23 (Sep 14, 2009)

I tried the F12 that the Dell screen shows and it just brings up a boot menu, I also tried the F2 for setup and it seems to be basically the same screen. Any other ideas?


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi skinnypuppy23, 

Try holding the *F8* key down at start up instead of just tapping it.
Hopefully the Options Screen will appear.

Kind Regards,


----------



## skinnypuppy23 (Sep 14, 2009)

Tried that, still no options menu


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Press *F5* at bootup. This should take you directly to Safe Mode. here you can do a *system restore*.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello again skinnypuppy23, :wave:

If *spunk.funk's* recommendation is not successful, let's see if this works...

Did you create any Recovery Discs, or do you have the Dell™ System Discs?
If you do, go into the _BIOS_ Setup and set the Boot Order to boot from the CD/DVD first; and, the internal HDD as second > insert the CD/DVD > *Save and Exit*, and allow the computer to reboot.
When the computer boots to the CD/DVD, follow the On-screen prompts to do a *Repair Installation*; this _will not_ alter any Personal Files/Folders that are installed.
However, you might have to re-install the Drivers for the PC; we will assist you with this later.
Lets see if this works.
Post back with the results.

Kind Regards,


----------



## skinnypuppy23 (Sep 14, 2009)

F5 does nothing, I still end up at the resumign windows screen. I don't have a recovery disc, and if I had a dell systems disc or windows cd, I cannot find it. I do have the sticker on the tower that says genuine windows 7 with the serial number, but no disc.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Its unfortunate that you don't have a Recovery Disc, skinnypuppy23,

If you have any friends with a Dell™ computer, and they have the disc, perhaps you could borrow it from them?
Alternatively, you could contact Dell™ Customer Support and ask them if they could send you a set of discs. 
(_I believe that they do this, well in Australia anyway, for a nominal fee._)
Let us know your thoughts,

Regards,


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Press *F12 *at bootup and do the *Dell Diagnostics.* You can also do a *System Recovery* from* F12* I believe. This will set the computer back to *Factory Defaults*. So, backup first.


----------



## skinnypuppy23 (Sep 14, 2009)

I was able to push F12 and ran the diagnostics while I was at work. All tests passed. I didn't see anywhere to do a system recovery however. While looking again at the setup menu I left the menu and accidentally hit the space bar and got a screen that says "windows resume loader"
System Resume has been paused highlight your choice below:

Continue with system resume
Delete restoration data and proceed to system boot menu.

Not sure what this screen is, or if it has to do with that windows resuming screen I keep getting hung up on, so i am leaving it here to see what you have to say I should do.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Continue to System Resume*. If this fails, then try the other option.


----------



## skinnypuppy23 (Sep 14, 2009)

the second option worked! Yaaaay! Is there anything else I should do or check now that I can work on the computer now? I don't get why it did that in the first place


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You started a computer restoration and it stopped in the middle.


----------



## skinnypuppy23 (Sep 14, 2009)

ok apparently this didn't quite fix the issue. I was able to log in, connect to internet,etc. Upon logging out so I can switch the computer to another user, it gets hung up and the screen just says "logging out" and it just sits there doing nothing. When I shut down the computer manually it goes back to the resuming windows screen and then goes black again. What can I do to permanently fix this issue?


----------

